# Arcam FMJ P777 Multi Channel Power Amplifier: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*In Detail*

Having gained a world class reputation for amplifier design over thirty years, Arcam introduce the P777 multi channel amplifier for home cinema and music reproduction. Using technology honed thorough the development of dozens of award winning amplifiers, the P777 is the company’s highest performing multi channel amplifier yet.

Subtle detail is retrieved with startling realism even though the P777 is a true power house amplifier with huge output potential. Over 1.6kW of continuously available power is available to drive loudspeakers with clarity and precision and control. Substantial heat sinking and a computer controlled fan cooling system ensure it remains cool even under extreme duress with an predominantly aluminium construction ensuring chassis temperatures are kept low while electro-magnetic interference is kept away from delicate audio signals.

The Two oversize toroid power transformers feed the seven power amplifier channels with separate secondary windings for each channel. The centre channel, often the most important as it carries dialogue information, is fed from both transformers for maximum performance. “Soft Start” circuit is deployed to reduce inrush load on the incoming mains supply at switch-on with the toroid standby transformer and control circuits kept in their own aluminium enclosure for additional screening.

The P777 is one of the finest multi channel amplifiers in the world and is specifically designed for the most ardent home cinema enthusiast or advanced custom installer. Available in black or silver finish, the P777 comes with Arcam’s five year FMJ warranty.



























*Audio*


7 x 150 watts per channel (8 ohms, 20Hz-20kHz, all channels driven) 
7 x 230 watts per channel (4 ohms, 20Hz-20kHz, all channels driven) 
Peak output current +/- 30amps per channel 
Modular construction with seven independent and fully isolated channels 
Four Sanken heavy duty bi-polar output transistors per channel 
Advanced current feedback design with high slew rate and very low distortion at all audio frequencies 
Predominantly aluminium chassis and casework for best sound quality 
Comprehensive protection circuitry 
- DC offset protection 
- VI limiting on each output stage 
- Software controlled thermostatic fan 
- Over temperature protection

*Inputs and Outputs*


Balanced (XLR) input connections 
Unbalanced (RCA) inputs with “loop through” output 
12v Trigger (3.5mm mono jack) input for standby control

*Power Supply Features*

Balanced (XLR) input connections 
Twin 1500 VA toroidal power transformers with separate secondary’s for each power amplifier 
Separate low noise toroid transformer for standby operation 
140,000 micro-farads total reservoir capacitance 
“Soft Start” turn on system to prevent large inrush currents
*
Custom Install Features*


12v trigger input (3.5mm) 
Heavy duty IEC power inlet 
Middle Atlantic rack shelf available 
Balanced and unbalanced inputs 
Unbalanced input “loop though” connection 
Large and quiet temperature controlled fan

*General*

Available in black or silver finish 
Size – 435mm (17.1in) wide, 460mm (18.1in) 
deep, 185mm (7.3in) high 
Weight 31kg (68.3) nett, 35kg (81.6lbs) packed

 *Arcam FMJ P777 Owners Manual*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Please could owners and members use this as the Official Arcam FMJ P777 thread for discussion and questions


----------

